# Rendre une fenêtre transparente



## krigepouh (15 Novembre 2006)

Salut !
J'aimerais rendre la fenêtre d'un programme transparente (en l'occurence la fenêtre des messages d'Adium), connaissez-vous une astuce ou un programme qui ferait cela ?

Merci


----------



## PoM (15 Novembre 2006)

Et avec Adium, en diminuant la transparence??? Dans les préférences, tu peux tout "customiser"...


----------



## krigepouh (15 Novembre 2006)

Ben non, il ne modifie la transparence QUE de la fenêtre des contacts et pas celle de discussion


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux utiliser Set Alpha Value. 
Une fois installé, le menu est accessible de la façon suivante pour chacune des applications.


----------



## krigepouh (15 Novembre 2006)

Merci,
une fois que j'aurais paramétré tout çà, la vie sera "presque" belle  

a+


----------



## EMqA (15 Novembre 2006)

Sinon, la version beta d'adium permettent de régler la transparence de la fenêtre de discussion.


----------



## pjak (15 Novembre 2006)

ah bon? comment?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Sinon WindowShade X mais c'est payant ...


----------



## EMqA (15 Novembre 2006)

La palette de réglage de la couleur du fond permet de régler l'opacité. voir ici


----------



## pjak (15 Novembre 2006)

terrible! merci!! ... mais quad tu choisis "mettre un fond personnalisé" comment tu fais pour ne pas avoir à choisir d'image?


----------



## EMqA (15 Novembre 2006)

Tu ne glisses tout simplement pas d'image dans la petite zone.
Fond personalisé = image perso ou couleur perso
Tu coches seulement la case et tu vas régler ta couleur et l'opacité avec la palette.


----------



## pjak (15 Novembre 2006)

EMqA a dit:


> Tu ne glisses tout simplement pas d'image dans la petite zone.
> Fond personalisé = image perso ou couleur perso
> Tu coches seulement la case et tu vas régler ta couleur et l'opacité avec la palette.



impecc ca marche! en fait j'avais déja glissé une image et j'arrivais pas à m'en débarasser... finalement un petit "pomme-x" a réglé le problème!

Merci!


----------

